# Daisy Grace is at the Bridge



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

It breaks my heart to tell you this, but my precious Daisy Grace passed away on 24 June. Hubby and I had taken vacation that week and my dear friend stayed at my home and took care of my babies. I received a call that morning that when Nikkei woke up, she found that Daisy was gone. I was and am beside myself with grief and my life has been turned upside down. She was cremated and is back at home where she belongs. When I come into the house, it feels like I can't breathe. I can't sleep in my bed, because she always slept with me. Her clothes are in my wardrobe so I have been wearing what was in the laundry at the time because I can't open the doors. Please pray for me that I can get some direction in my life and in my heart so I can live without her. I just want to hold her again....


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

So so sorry to hear this.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

i am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Daisy. I can only speculate how hard it must be. I feel for you. People say that it gets easier as time goes by. I know that they are never forgotten and always in your heart.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Abby,

We are very sad and sorry to hear of the loss of your precious Daisy Grace. It is always very hard and difficult for anyone who have loss such a loving and lifetime companion. The best condolences we can extend to you is that precious Daisy Grace is now free from all pain and sadness, and is happily running and playing with other precious babies at Rainbow Bridge. Daisy Grace is probably missing her mummy as well 

Take great cares...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Abby, I am so sorry. I do know exactly how you feel. I couldn't take a shower for days after Fifi left me, because she always danced around and barked at the water drops. It is such a terrible hurt. You always want to hold them one more time, just one more time. 
All I can do is send you hugs, and sending Daisy in Heaven our love.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Abby, there are no words of consolation that can reach your heart at this time. Everything we know to be true becomes somewhat irrelevant in times of deep loss. Please know that we are here with you in your grief---we have all been where you are, had those overwhelming sobs break out when we felt we could not cry another tear, felt the emptiness, heard the footsteps for a brief moment of hope, and prayed in our hearts that it was "only a bad dream." I will spare you the platitudes and just say that we understand, and are very sad with you tonight. RIP sweet girl.
Maybe when you feel like it you can let us know more---we send you our love.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry Abby. It's so hard to lose them, but in time , we're able to remember the sweet things about them . Hugs to you !


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Abby, I am so sorry. This is such heartbreaking news to read about precious Daisy Grace. I am at a loss for any words that could help comfort you. 

I do pray that you will feel Daisy Grace's angelic spirit surround you with love, comfort, and peace. And, of course, all of your friends here wish we could take away your pain. 

I am blowing kisses up to Heaven for your beloved angel, Daisy Grace. And, sending you love and hugs, Abby.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hardest part is worrying that they go and you're not there.I actually rescheduled surgery twice worrying Rylee would pass while I was in hospital.
He passed that night I was declared NED for my cancer...

We actually took him with us ,it was a 3.5 hour drive each way, fearing leaving him alone so we took him with us....and made a special day for him.
Daisy is in heaven,watching over you and I'm sure her spirit visits you and wants you to think of her without tears.. hard as that is...crying as I type this...

Maybe she chose that time to go to heaven to make it easier..so you remember her alive and happy...

Rylee died convulsing in our arms,not something you ever want to see..


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Abby,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. It's never easy to lose one of our babies. My thought and prayers are with you.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry; she will be missed. Celebrate her great life.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Please accept my condolences. My heart and prayers are with you.
Xoxoxo


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Abby, I am so sorry to hear that you have lost your precious Daisy Grace. My heart is broken for you. Sending comforting prayers and thoughts for you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry..It really hurts to lose one so suddenly..the grief can be overwhelming at times..I lost my sweet Eva that way..I still miss her so much..it helps having her ashes so she can be home and I keep a photo of her next to her little urn..it will get better..((hugs))


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Heartbreaking. I'm sorry for your loss! I know that not being there is hard on you but it wasn't meant to be. Bless you and yours for peace.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just reading this now and want to express my heartfelt condolences to you and your family upon the passing of your sweet Daisy Grace. May all of the happy memories that you shared with her be of a comfort to you during this sad and difficult time.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I hope that, in time, memories make you smile.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear this news--my thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Aw  Another angel has gone, those kind of news gives me heartbreak so sorry for your loss just be strong.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Abby, I am so very sorry. I know you love her so much and how the pain is just unbearable. Please take care of yourself, and know that we are thinking of you and your sweet Daisy. :grouphug:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for your prayers. I know that with time, the sobbing will give way to just tears and the tears will give way to smiles as I remember her sweet face and funny antics. Daisy came into my life right after I had lost my heart dog-a Cocker Spaniel named Maggie Jo. Maggie was 14.5 years old and she was my best friend, my confidant and my reason for living some days. Daisy was my saving Grace when Maggie passed. She stepped in and filled the huge hole in my heart. Now that hole is open again and I feel like I will never be whole. I know that life goes on and we adapt. Maybe I will find another baby to fill me up again but for now, I will see Daisy when I close my eyes and know that she is at the Rainbow Bridge. She will be waiting for me when I cross and we will be re-united and will never be separated again. Fly with the angels my precious baby and know that Mommie will always love you and miss you..


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Abby, I am so very sorry for your loss  Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Abby - I'm so very sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how hard it is on you. She loved you so much and you her. I hope at some point you will be able to find joy again in the wonder and unconditional love that she brought to your life. :grouphug: We're all here for you.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  rest in peace, sweet Daisy Grace :heart:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

D..............dramatic situation:crying 2:

A..............and we are all so sadden by her sudden departure:crying:

I...............indeed she will be missed:heart:

S..............so sorry for your loss:sorry:

Y..............you are hugged by all of us:grouphug:




.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Abby, that is so heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry, Daisy will always remain in your heart. Hugs


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:Abby I'm so so sorry you were such a good mommy little Daisy Grace knew how much you loved her 

One day each of us will go through this, I've been there before I dread that day, your heart breaks. Your in my prayers :wub:


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I have put off reading this because I have first hand experience of the agonizing grief you are feeling. My baby Ruby left this world on the 21st of March and there is not a day that I don't miss her. I understand how hard it is to not have been with her when she made her trip to heaven. I am praying that soon you will be able to find comfort when you think of your baby and all the wonderful time you had with her.


----------

